# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Российские спортсмены (Москва) на тренинге у Томми Ванхала

## Tatjana K

Юля,Сергей,Ира,Лена.


Великий маг и  волшебник Томми Ванхала

----------


## Tatjana K

Юля и Жарик

----------


## Tatjana K

Ирина и Энзо

----------


## Tatjana K

Елена и Житан (Может быть ошибаюсь в правильности написания имен собак) извиняюсь

----------


## Tatjana K

Фото с Сергеем и бакси чуть позднее.

----------

